# Question about a Challenger Rivarossi



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

I was at a train show this weekend and a guy there had a UP Challenger NON-DCC for 180 bucks he is holing it for me i have a decoder with sound to put in it.

What i am looking for #1 is that to much? #2 any one have experience changing one of these over to DCC?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

$180.00 is not too bad a price, they are getting harder to find.
Little bit of work, kind of tricky for a novice. 
Use a high quality decoder other wise you'll just fry the decoder, cheap decoders have very little fault tolerance! 
Your going to have to open it up and isolate the motor and head light!
Don't remember anything out of the ordinary!


----------



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

I found a step by step on how to do it at http://www.wiringfordcc.com/chlngrsd.htm it say they used a DSD-2408 Decoder i havent looked it up yet but it should be close to my tusimi


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Wow That is an old decoder switch write up!
The new Soundtraxx Tsunami Decoder was exactly what I was talking about for the decoder choice!
Just check and double check that you isolate the motor from the power pickups!
Soundtraxx also has a very nice disconnecting lead from the tender to the loco.
I would recommend using Yeloglo LED's they have the best color and LED's for all lights a standard clear red LED's works best for the fire box. Use a 470 ohm resistor for each LED.
Give me a shout if you need the LED's I have several of them!


----------



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

I kinda figured that was an old decoder since i couldn't find it for sale anywhere


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

And when you finish the decoder install put the loco on the Programming Track first, not the main.


----------



## searstractorfan (May 30, 2011)

I bought a Rivarossi big boy at a show for $200 from a guy...so 180 id say is good! Im gonna let NIMT change mine to DCC went I get the $$...


----------



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

searstractorfan said:


> I bought a Rivarossi big boy at a show for $200 from a guy...so 180 id say is good! Im gonna let NIMT change mine to DCC went I get the $$...


NIMT always seems to give the best answers!


----------

